# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Đề tài VB

## crystal150986

Bạn nào có chương trình quản lý vật tư viết bằng VB ko, giúp mình với...có thể cho mình dc ko? Thanks các bạn!:emlaugh:

----------

